# Cockapoo Accessories



## Alfiebear (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just wanted to let you know about a fab website for cockapoo products for owners! They do cockapoo mum keyrings, mugs, t-shirts, bags! www.zazzle.co.uk - and then search cockapoos! You will be amazed! Happy shopping!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this is the sort of site that Tess was looking for, I love the mouse mats x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fab!! Thank you! Thinking of getting the 'real men love Cockapoos' mug for my OH


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Word of warning re zazzle - and this year they may be better - but I ordered some oboe stuff off it for my father in law for last Christmas and their delivery rate was awful - weeks not days - just check!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes funny you should say that I now recall I ordered something well within the crimbo timescales from zazzle and it arrived afterwards!! So allow extra time people!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

This post just took me on a google jaunt that ended in me buying a 'real men love cockapoos' t-shirt from amazon for my husband! Hopefully it will be here before Christmas, even through amazon it said up to 25 days. Made me giggle!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you did not post the site ,or the name of the site ,,please don't keep me in the dark ,,,Lumpy


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sam, I thought exactly the same thing about that mug for Jim when I saw it!!! Great minds, eh!

Lumpy, the very first post has the website we're talking about


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Sam, I thought exactly the same thing about that mug for Jim when I saw it!!! Great minds, eh!
> 
> Lumpy, the very first post has the website we're talking about


 just what every manly man needs to have a cuppa in when they have finished walking their fluffball..


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was thinking of packing him off to the office with it!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

£12.95 for a mug!!!  You'd be better finding a print your own website and you could probably add a photo as well for less than that. 
http://www.photobox.co.uk/landing/nov/christmas-sale/gifts


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Janet- good idea!! I hadn't even thought of that!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Janet you are AWESOME!!!! I have just created the most AMAZING mug (if I do say so myself!) with loads of pics of our fur babies and "real men love cockapoos" in the middle with a pic of him cuddling baby Willow! All this and less than half the price of the one Sam and I spied on Zazzle! I owe you big time!!! If I can upload a pic I will but you may have to wait until it arrives!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Janet you are AWESOME!!!! I have just created the most AMAZING mug (if I do say so myself!) with loads of pics of our fur babies and "real men love cockapoos" in the middle with a pic of him cuddling baby Willow! All this and less than half the price of the one Sam and I spied on Zazzle! I owe you big time!!! If I can upload a pic I will but you may have to wait until it arrives!


What a fab idea!! Thanks Janet for the link and Laura for the idea! I have a few of my OH cuddling said poo...so will too endeavour to create a masterpiece! Can't wait to see yours Laura


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I just tried to copy and paste the link up my creation but it won't let me! I'm afraid you'll all have to wait til it arrives!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great advice, there are so many personalised gifts you can get photo's on now, bags, mousemats etc its lovely to get your own pictures on. Although I did put 'cockapoo' in the e-bay search and there were some pretty good things that came up - this is my fav
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humorous-...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3cba143b0b


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Great advice, there are so many personalised gifts you can get photo's on now, bags, mousemats etc its lovely to get your own pictures on. Although I did put 'cockapoo' in the e-bay search and there were some pretty good things that came up - this is my fav
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Humorous-...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3cba143b0b


I like that sign


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your mug Laura x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

haaa haaa,you know i read that three times and did not see that, so sorry girls. some times i dear to fast...Lumpy


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ta Daa!!

























Sorry it's not very easy to take a pic of a round object in the dark being lit by a bedside light but now was my best chance to show you!! Now no one show Jim, it's a surprise!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Laura that's great, he'll love it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is fantastic! Well done - half the reason that I've been taking photos the last couple of days is to try and get some good ones for a mug!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

You have some lovely ones of Kiki in the ice Marzi!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone who is thinking about creating one of these mugs with photo box, there is a groupon voucher today to get one for &5.99. I doubt this includes postage which would take it up to about £8 I think so basically the groupon saves you the normal cost of postage


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lozzie, that is fantastic!! I wish I hadn't ordered the boring one from Amazon now!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

thank you!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! That's great! Good job!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the offer - I made 3 mugs, one for each of the kids, for their stockings! Buy 2 get one free!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Ta Daa!!
> 
> View attachment 3965
> 
> ...


Laura that is brilliant! You are a creative genius!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sam!! X


----------

